
Tabulator – Complex JavaScript Tables, Simple Code - olifolkerd
http://tabulator.info/
======
olifolkerd
The latest 4.8 release comes with a load of great new features including a
Horizontal virtual DOM for handling tables with large numbers of column, RTL
language support and ESM Module importing.

